

Startups: Let's do more experiments - gdltec
http://blog.thetechmap.com/2013/04/04/startups-lets-do-more-experiments/

======
gdltec
What are your thoughts about this? the way I see it is if you just convince
yourself that you are "experimenting" then it becomes easier to take some
risks and be innovative, correct?

